# Big Brother



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So...is anyone else watching Big Brother? What are your thoughts about this season's houseguests? I feel obligated to pull for the local girl, Renny...and although I found her to be extremely annoying at the beginning, now I think she's really funny.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

We're die hard BB fans. We even subscribe to Showtime, just for those few months. Then cancel when it's over. However, I haven't been able to watch more then 30 mins of the after dark show. They're BORING! I don't have a favorite, and more then one of them get on my nerves. Renny, Jerry, Jesse, Libra, Michelle..any of those could go now and I'd be happy.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm a huge Big Brother fan! This seasons cast is pretty good.. not Dr. Will good.. but good.. lol

Gerry's voice is nasty - he would be a good anti-smoking spokesperson.. lol


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't watch Big Brother, but I have talked with Nick from Season 8? many many times.

He hangs out in my mom's coffee house when he's back in Minnesota. He is a nice guy, good looking (but not my type-I like the guys who really don't care about how big their muscles are or how styled their hair is and just look good by accident. Ha!), but he's most definitely not the brightest bulb... Surprisingly, he's pretty well traveled for people around here in small town u.s.a. so that's what we mostly talked about. I tried to pretend like I didn't know much about his local "celebrity" status and just talked to him like he was any old local yocal.

Have to say it was fun to watch the die hard Brother fans swoon and get their pics taken with him. I told him he'd have to sign a head shot so Mom could hang it up on the "wall of fame." 

It was also pretty fun for me to see him bring in two ladies from past shows...I think there was one woman who he really treated like crap, that he's now with after the skinny blonde (Danielle?) dumped him. Here in Central Minnesota those women kind of stand out.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Amy, that's funny! He really was into himself on the show. And he was soooo in love with Danielle. That was one annoying "showmance."

For those of you who watch it (and any other reality tv, really), you should check out http://www.tvgasm.com. They recap the shows, and I am usually laughing out loud when I read their stuff. Sometimes their recaps are more entertaining than the shows themselves.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kim, yeah, I'm stuck on big brother too. I guess there's a little voyarism (sp) in all of us, lol. This group isn't as exciting as the past have been tho'. After hours is boring but I watch it a little trying to get more of their personalities to show up. 

Amy, that is so funny. So Nick is still full of himself, lol. 

So far I really don't have a favorite. I do admire what's her name (the HOA) for sticking to her guns though. I kinda hope Jesse goes home tonight just because he is annoying but he is also a reason to watch, lol.
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Sept. 6th and it's almost over. Anyone want to guess on who the winner will be? I'm kinda thinking Memphis. How about you?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

BB fans in this house. Yep, thinking of the ones that will be voting, I also believe Memphis will walk away with the money.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

hi carole, i am looking forward to tonights show. funny DH could not stand BB until he got hooked this time. it is so much more fun to watch with somone. do you think jerry has a chance? judy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi, my DH has been watching too, lol. Do you ever watch it after hours? Sometimes that can be boring though.
I kinda wonder if they are going to send Keesha home this week. Then if Jerry gets HOH he could have a chance because I think a lot of the house would vote for him.....he hasn't really made enemies. BUT he would have to beat Dan and Memphis for HOH. I dunno, what do you think?
Carole


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i think memphis is the biggest threat to dan, altho jerry is pretty wily and keesha is so hard to read. she could be lots sharper then she acts! i guess the POV could change everything. only two more shows right?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My DD and I got stuck on BB this summer while she was here. My money would be on Dan being the final winner. People may not like him but the jury usually votes for who played the game the best. And I think he has.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Hi, my DH has been watching too, lol. Do you ever watch it after hours? Sometimes that can be boring though.
> I kinda wonder if they are going to send Keesha home this week. Then if Jerry gets HOH he could have a chance because I think a lot of the house would vote for him.....he hasn't really made enemies. BUT he would have to beat Dan and Memphis for HOH. I dunno, what do you think?
> Carole


I'm pretty sure Keesha is going home. From watching after hours, and check in on the websites, seems the way that Memphis is gonna go. But, you never really know.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I like Memphis and I think he should be thinking about getting rid of Dan....because I do think Dan has played the game better and might win it all. POV can change the game though. I do watch the live feed some....and it is boring to be in that house.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I haven't been able to watch BB. We just got our power back on last night (THANK GOD!!), but our cable still isn't up and running. So, I have no cable OR internet at home. I've been following the updates online, and I'm so bummed that Renny got the boot. 

I missed Project Runway last week too, and every other stupid reality show that I'm hooked on. The house we were staying in at the beach had directv, but didn't get Bravo. What's up with that?? I can't get project runway on itunes...grrrr...it's so frustrating!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I guess they are going to get rid of Keesha but I can't for the life of me figure out why! I would think Jerry would be a big threat for house votes because he hasn't really made too many people mad. I do agree that Dan has played the best game, especially if you are watching after hours. He's really playing Keesha, lol. BUT, why is Memphis letting him??


----------

